# Panel King / Exact T Guide System



## Ramski (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been "snooping around" the site on and off for several years now and finally decided to sign up as I have gotten more serious about my woodworking. One of the main reasons I decided to join was that I have a Panel King System , new in boxes, without the manual/instructions. I did a search on the site and came up with a couple of individuals that might be able to help me. They are Dave Papered and Royal Coachman. If anyone knows them and can help me out, that would be great. Anyways, hope to get some projects posted and can't wait to absorb some more knowledge from all of you.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Ramski (Sep 29, 2014)

Good news ! I got a hold of all instructions to put together. I hope to get the system built in the next couple of weekends.


----------



## Ramski (Sep 29, 2014)

So it has only taken me forever(or what seems like it) to get my Panel King system set up. I am at the point of installing my Festo AT 65E into the carriage. Of course, that does not fit perfectly even though they sold it with this saw. I changed out the knobs for the bevel and it should work fine.
I wanted to see if anyone had access to the videos put out for this system. I had a few questions that might seem obvious but wanted to see the operation of ripping/crosscutting and the best way to perform them.

Thanks in advance!!
Bill


----------



## Ramski (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, I finally have the Panel King completed. It works great.Put on a Dewalt dw621 plunge router along with a Festo AT 65E. Has indexed fluting along with 32mm indexing too! Just one problem. This sucker is big!! For some reason I thought the system would fit in my 10'x20' shop along with other items. I hate to do it but I think I will have to sell it. For those of you that are familiar with it, when I lay it flat I cannot walk around it!! If anyone is in the Chicagoland area and is interested let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## DanTee (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you happen to keep a manual copy? I am having fits trying to figure it out without one. Thank you, [email protected]


----------

